# Nazis in hiding



## The Backward OX (Apr 28, 2012)

Can you think of any two- or three-word phrase that accurately describes a Hitler sympathiser living in Spain during the Franco era, post-WW2? 

Thank you.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Apr 28, 2012)

German fellow traveller.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Apr 28, 2012)

Rattenlinienreisenden - If you want to use something cool that refers to the escape from Europe - Rattenlinien - directly translates as "Rat Lines" - Reisenden - directly translates as "travelers". Rattenlinien were set up by the Catholic Church in order to help Catholics (not noted but able to be discerned that this was meant for Nazis and fascists) who needed to escape Europe. Maybe you could use that in some way? I like the term, and it keeps to the original language.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 28, 2012)

How 'bout a "crypto-jew killer"? or "I'm Dutch, not German". Would they even have to hide out? Wasn't the whole place a fascist state(so therefor, a government of sympathisers) that somehow knew to stay out of the war? Were there any extraditions? (I know, look it up...)

Awfully quiet down there, lately. I thought maybe you was eaten by a "bunyip".


----------



## Camden (Apr 28, 2012)

Homeland Calling
Reminiscing the Reich 
Hiding in Irony
Heil Franco
In Plain Sight - A Nazi in Fascist Spain


----------



## CFFTB (Apr 28, 2012)

"Frigging D****e Bag"


----------



## Rustgold (Apr 29, 2012)

> Rattenlinienreisenden


Probably too messy.



> crypto-jew killer
> Frigging D****e Bag


I wouldn't think this would be helpful.


I know Google is a pain in the backside with non-relevant stuff, but I wonder whether a Google search might turn up some correct terminology.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Apr 29, 2012)

Rattenlinienreisenden is the correct term, although German. You could consider messaging a professor with a degree pertaining to WW2?


----------

